# Ticking noise when engine is off and FOB approaches or leaves car area



## OlyJimmy (7 mo ago)

I have a 2013 X5. It makes a loud ticking noise for about 4 seconds, when the engine is off, typically when we are entering or leaving the cars immediate area with the FOB in our possession. Sometimes though, it will make the same sound out of the blue when parked in the garage.

The ticking is coming from the left side of the engine (when looking at the engine bay) under the plastic cover.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------

